# Correct dress code for hunting help needed



## sarah23 (2 January 2012)

I'm going to buy a new jacket to go hunting with. I was going to buy a black one, but someone told me navy is more correct for women when hunting. I thought it was black but I have no idea so thought someone might be able to put me straight. Is tweed correct or what is the dress code.

Thanks


----------



## CrazyMare (2 January 2012)

I prefer navy on women, it's less harsh a colour, but I understand it's personal preference on that one


----------



## LizzieJ (2 January 2012)

Navy or black is fine, it really doesn't matter.  If you will only have one jacket then I would buy a tweed one - you can wear tweed all season but really should't wear navy/black before opening meet (1st November) and depending on the hunt either after the 1st March or after the Cheltenham festival.


----------



## Fiagai (2 January 2012)

Sarah - have a word with your hunt secretary. Some hunts do specify navy for ladies, others may some leeway. While ratcatcher is technically ok - if you are hunting regularly many hunts will expect subscribers to wear the correct attire. This can vary from hunt to hunt.


----------



## immoralorchid (2 January 2012)

Hey there for my first season I wore tweed then this season my black show jacket untill I got my beautiful navy hunt coat for Christmas. I would go for navy but black is fine xx


----------



## sarah23 (2 January 2012)

Fiagai said:



			While ratcatcher is technically ok -
		
Click to expand...

What is ratcatcher ? sorry not good on hunt talk lol

Think I may go on the safe side and now go for navy.

Thanks for your advice all


----------



## JenHunt (2 January 2012)

ratcatcher is essentially tweed - I'm sure someone will correct me, but that's certainly my understanding of it.


----------



## asset2004 (9 January 2012)

Navy is correct for a ladies but do check with your hunt secretary, some hunts changed to ratcatcher (tweed) after the ban


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 January 2012)

When you have decided on the colour - buy the best quality you can possibly afford.  A good one will be almost waterproof, mine is 30 years old and looks grand.  Nothing worse than being soaked and frozen out hunting !


----------



## Big Pony (10 January 2012)

Most people seem to wear black but I have seen women wearing navy too. Think black is better because better selection, waterproof ones are available etc.


----------



## doodleberry (10 January 2012)

hiya navy is nicer on ladies however if you have a black hat it looks better if you have a black coat or vice versa imo anyway


----------

